# can not able to open this *www.gswan.gov.in web page



## heartripple (Mar 4, 2008)

hello every one. i am using bsnl dataone broadband homeplan 250. in this connection i am not able to open home page of *WWW.GSWAN.GOV.IN this web page belongs to Govt. of GUJARAT and this  is VPN type of network. so many times i am not able to open this web page from my pc.

   Another problem is that whenever i am trying to send email to GSWAN email id which is belongs to my fathers office  i gets autoreply immideatly but the mail which i sent to that account it was not displayed in  INBOX OF that account .so what is the problem.one day i have tried to email on that account from my gmail account the auto reply shows that that mail recieved even before 20 minutes i sent it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 4, 2008)

I can open *www.gswan.gov.in/ without any issue. I am on Airtel BB.

Problem can be from server side.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

try using some proxy.. 

www.youhide.com


----------



## heartripple (Mar 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> try using some proxy..
> 
> www.youhide.com


now i m able to open that web page.

now give me solution of problem no 2


thank you


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ may be its a automated confirmation reply


----------



## heartripple (Mar 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ may be its a automated confirmation reply


 
if it is automated reply then why the inbox of that account dont show the email which i sent to it


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

hmm now i'm confused... leavin...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 4, 2008)

Its opening fine for me too..am on BSNL.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

opening fine in dataone.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ now he is able to open the site using a proxy.. but he still haven't got his email stuff solved


----------

